# Fed up of emotional stress!!



## Sam1971 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I hope you are all okay and hanging in there 

I guess i just want to off load really so i'll apologise now if i start to rant 

My dh who has worked his butt off for the last 9 years for his company has just been made redundant .....We are just gobsmacked and i feel for him soooo much and i just can't believe it has happened!!!....I know things are still bad recession wise but i just never expected it would happen to him as he is so good at his job and very respected. I'm gutted for him.

He has had 3 promotions in the last 6 years and done really well,but because the company worldwise is having to make cuts they have decided to make his role redundant so he along with another guy as of the end of this month will no longer have a job ....I'm not sure how much more emotional stress i can take as now i will be worrying about money too!!!..

I'm still struggling daily with how i feel about not having my own family and now more to worry about....Will it ever end ....we are still paying off for the 4 failed ICSI cycles we had and all the tests throughout the treatment!!..

2 of my cousins have just given birth and a 3rd one anounced she is 3 months pregnant and a girl i used to work with anounced on ******** that she has just had a baby boy  even though nobody knew she was pregnant(we don't see her anymore). Its just all so hard to deal with and i can't bring myself to congratulate any of them . How bad is that?

And to top it all my brother who had a liver transplant last year and now has Diabetes because of the steroids he is on is not looking after himself and eating properly so he keeps having hypos and crashed his car through my grans wall yesterday because he had one!!But you can't reason with him and he just says he is eating enough and he knows what he is doing and if you push him too far he just won't answer our calls and clams up even more!!....Arrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhh

Sometimes i wish i lived on a desert island with my DH and the only thing we had to worry about would be catching our fish for tea  

Anyway i did rant so my apologies for that.

Much love to you all
Sam xxxx


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Sam you deserved to have that rant honey.  Why does life have to be so bl***y hard eh!!!!! That's so unfair about your DHs job, you must both be feeling like the rug has been pulled from under your feet. The combined injustice of the financial debt from treatment which didnt bring your precious baby ..... now DH not having a job.......  I read your post and shouted "that's so cruel" into the air.  If I was beside you I would give you a huge      It does sound like your DH is very experienced though, so hopefully there is something out there waiting for him.  Will he get a redundancy package to support you a little?

With your brother too, it's so frustrating when someone just doesnt want to accept support .... I guess in his mind he is doing what he thinks is right - doesnt make it easy for you to watch though.  All the babies around you definately wont be helping, it just rubs salt into an open wound.  I try to philosophise and justify the crap things that happen in life ..... but sometimes there is no rhyme or reason to things that happen ... sometimes they are just downright unfair and cruel.

I wish you and DH all the love in the world Sam .... am here any time you need to talk xxxxxx


love Nic xxx


----------



## Sam1971 (Oct 23, 2010)

HI Nic

Big big   to you sweetie. Thank you so much for your support   It means alot.

Its just so unfair sometimes isn't it. You feel like things can't get much worse or more stressful then bam!!!.. the next thing hits you!!.. I do know however that there are alot of people much worse off than me so i keep trying to remind myself of that and i am sure if there are jobs out there he will definitely get one soon because he is excellent at what he does. Just hope it will pay enough that we can keep afloat  

How are you anyway Nic?....Any more developements with fostering..I really hope it is moving along smoothly for you both as i know you will be fantastic and i bet you can't wait!!

All my love and   and speak soon.

Sam xxxxxx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi Sam

Just wanted to say ' know exactly how you feel' !!

my hubbby was made redundant 18 months ago and was out of work for nearly 9 months - -we had to postpobne one of the Ivf goes (can't remember if it was 4 or 5!) and were paying off (slowly) the last 3 attempts on the good ole cc - ended up having to arrnage temporary shortfall payments - which helped massively but ended up with our credit rating looking a bit 'poorly'  

& given we both work in the financial industry - hmm not good.

anyway - he did get back into work and slowly it all started to fall into place.

i think i'm trying to say  - take each day as it comes and don't let this mental world we live in get you down - you will get through it

as for the 'baby' stuff as i call it - i too struggle on a daily basis - i can't log into ** anymore as hubbys best freinds girlfirend is about 30 weeks pg and is posting almost daily updates!  great..............

life is so bloomin unfair.  why us??

thinking of you 

xxx


----------



## Sam1971 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Sammij

Thank you for your reply. Am glad to hear your dh is back in work now but i bet that was a tough 9 months  especially as you had to postposte an ivf go!!! That must have been awful on top of everything else.

I know, i do try to tell myself re the day at a time thing but sometimes it all just runs away with you doesn't it and then its hard to switch your thoughts off 

It is all so unfair and not that i would wish it on my worst enemy(not that i have any i hasten to add!!) but you do just constantly think why me/us.

Take care yourself 

Sam


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

hey ladies.

we have just come to the end of the road of tx and like you, trying to pay off the last 3 failed attempts of DEIVF. 

I know what u mean about ******** - but you can hide people (I do it all of the time to pg people).  You just chick the X by the side of their post and theres an option that says ' hide all by ....'.  Just chick it and all their posts vanish.  I know its only a quick fix, but it makes my life a little easier. 




xx


----------

